# docx. is not a valid win32 application ???



## drummerdudette (Oct 9, 2010)

Every time I try to open a word document the name of the document followed by "docx. is not a valid win 32 application" appears and it doesn't open. 

However, if I open Microsoft Office Word 2007 and then open files from there it works! I can get access to my files, but this is really annoying when people send me emails with word attachments and i have to save them and go through this process to open them. 

How do I fix this? 

I have windows vista (not sure if thats relevant)


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What you need to do is verify the program that's associated with that type of file. Sometimes that gets changed and can cause that. Go to CONTROL PANEL>DEFAULT PROGRAMS. Select the Associate a file type or protocol, scroll down to .DOCX and you can double click and set it to MS WORD. You can also verify that it's correct for the other Word formats. That should take care of it.


----------



## drummerdudette (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I tried that already and it didn't work. I also tryed uninstalling and reinstalling Microsoft Office and then trying what you suggested again. 

The only think that I can think of is that under current default for doc. and docx. files its set as 2007 Microsoft Office Component. However, I have tried to change this...went into change program... into the Microsoft Office Folder.. then into the Office12(or something to that effect) and then selected Word and it still, once selected, appears '2007 Microsoft Office Component' rather than Microsoft Word... 

Im totally out of ideas =(


----------



## drummerdudette (Oct 9, 2010)

dochtml. docm. docxml. dot. dotm. .... etc are all set to Microsoft Office Word. And yet when i try to set doc. or docx. to Microsoft Office Word it says '2007 Microsoft Office Component' ???? 

Thought I'd add this incase it helps


----------

